# How to hide freebsd os information from (Censys && Shodan) network scanners



## alfa (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi wanna hide my freebsd box os information from network scanners like censys and shodan

So how can i hide os information? thanks for any help

here is example openvpn scanning results:


```
1194/OPENVPN TCPView Definition
Attribute    Value  
services.extended_service_name    OPENVPN  
services.observed_at    ...............  
services.openvpn.accepts_v2    true  
services.openvpn.accepts_v1    false  
services.perspective_id    PERSPECTIVE_ORANGE  
services.port    1194  
services.service_name    OPENVPN  
services.software.uniform_resource_identifier    cpe:2.3:o:freebsd:freebsd:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*  
services.software.part    o  
services.software.vendor    freebsd  
services.software.product    freebsd  
services.software.source    OSI_TRANSPORT_LAYER  
services.source_ip    167.94.145.57  
services.transport_fingerprint.id    116  
services.transport_fingerprint.os    FreeBSD  
services.transport_fingerprint.raw    65535,64,true,MNWST,1460,false,false  
services.transport_protocol    TCP  
services.truncated    false
```

you can check with this query at censys
services.port=1194 and services.software.vendor=freebsd


----------

